# Happy New Year from AIB



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Just a quick note to say thanks to all at the GTR forum and all members for their support in 2016. We insured more GTR's and alike than ever before!

Our team can be called on 02380 268351 or visit us at www.aib-insurance.co.uk 

Thanks again and happy new year


----------

